

Why i am getting rid of my tablet, at least when i am mobile... - saket123
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115765178849277538706/posts/RZxJiZpbvrm

======
mattiask
I've had an ipad for a while, in the beginning I hardly used it at all, I read
some books or watched some video/tv on it occasionally, but mostly at home.

But after a while I found what I think is the tablet sweetspot, and that is a
"digital newspaper". Kindle is arguably better for reading books, a
"ultrabook" is arguably better compromise if you want to both author and
consume content. The mobile is best for taking photos/checking your email etc.

Nothing beats the iPad however when it comes to catching up with news on the
train/airplane/café/sofa. Apps like Flipboard and Zite offers a better
reading/discovery experience than even on a laptop I'd argue with interfaces
free from clutter, magazine like layouts and personalization.

I have a hard time seeing me lugging around anything the size of the Note all
the time...

------
seclorum
I use my iPad for one thing and one thing only: Making Music.

Its an absolutely fantastic synthesis platform! Nothing beats firing up the
iPad(s) (I have a few for this purpose in my studio now) and having all
controls available in a touch interface. This is, in my opinion, the one
market segment in which the tablet computer really shines, and I say this as a
person with a room full of real synthesizers to play with. The software-
synthesis realm has been screaming for such capabilities for years, and the
tablet delivers in this department ..

------
nmridul
After getting the Galaxy note, no more tablet for me. Its slightly bigger size
but not so much to make it in convenient. It still fits inside my pocket.

